# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Saules kolektors

## karloslv

Nav gluži par elektronikas tēmu, bet ceru, ka tāpat būs interesanti.

Brīvdienās nobriedām saules kolektora idejas realizēšanai. Saules kolektors domāts ūdens sildīšanai pašplūsmā. Ideja - ir termoizolēta kaste, pēc būtības siltumnīca, kurā ir cauruļu sistēma ar diviem izvadiem, kurā ūdens uzsilst, un tad tas pašplūsmā, siltajam ūdenim ceļoties uz augšu, cirkulē uz/no liela ūdens trauka. 

Pa rokai bija vecs ledusskapis, kura durvis šķita ļoti piemērots izejmateriāls - tās turas kopā kā metāla kaste, turklāt viena siena ir termoizolēta ar putām. Durvju izmērs ~140 x 60 cm. Piemeklējām piemērota izmēra skārda plāksni, pie kuras gribējām pielodēt vara cauruļu režģi, taču izrādījās, ka tieši šis cinkotais skārds neparko negrib apalvoties. Piestiprinājām ar alumīnija stieples cilpām.


Visu cauruļu un plāksnes virsmu nokrāsojām ar melnu emalju (tāda bija pa rokai) un pārklājām kasti ar stiklu. Pirms stikla uzlikšanas tas izskatījās šādi:


Kolektors saulē jau sāka manāmi karst, tādēļ veicām pirmo eksperimentu - cik uzsils tāda "siltumnīca" bez ūdens tiešā saulē. Termometrs nākamajā bildē nemelo un rāda 97 C (šo temperatūru gan sasniedza ļoti pamazām, ātri uzsila līdz ~80 grādiem un tad lēnām kāpa).


Tālāk izveidojām darba konfigurāciju - pievienojām caurules, piepildījām kolektoru ar ūdeni, izdzinām gaisa burbuļus un ievietojām caurules 50l plastmasas mucā.


Mucā ūdens temperatūra bija ap 25 grādiem. Pēc neilga laika ūdens sāka cirkulēt, un pa augšējo cauruli ārā plūda ūdens aptuveni 60 grādu temperatūrā. Bildē rāda 59 C, un tas ir mērīts, iebīdot termometra galu kādus 5 cm caurulē. Režīms bija stabils un tā turpinājās vairākas stundas.


"Uz aci" ūdens no kolektora izplūda ar ātrumu ~2-3 cm/s, un uz caurules diametru 8 mm sanāk ūdens plūsma aptuveni 1-1,5 g/s. Ja rēķina, ka ūdens uzsila par 35 grādiem, tad sildītāja jauda ir aptuveni 200 W, kas nav ļoti daudz uz sildītāja laukumu ~0,8 m2, taču tik un tā patīkami  ::  

Iespējams, ka efektivitāti var uzlabot ar 1) mazāk atstarojošu krāsu 2) ātrāku cirkulāciju (vai nu piespiedu, vai nu lielāka diametra caurules), jo tad samazinās temperatūra "siltumnīcā" un līdz ar to zudumi caur stiklu. Iespējams arī, ka izplūdes ātrumu novērtēju nepareizi, piemēram, ar 2x kļūdu.

----------


## karloslv

Parēķinot tālāk, tādu 50l tilpumu šāds kolektors pa 10 stundām saules varētu teorētiski piesildīt par tiem pašiem 35 grādiem (t.i. līdz 60 C). Protams, saules gaisma dienas gaitā maina leņķi pret kolektoru un mucai ir siltuma zudumi, un reāli temperatūra būs mazāka. Viena no idejām, ko gribas pamēģināt, ir mucas vietā ņemt siltumizolētu boileri.
Šobrīd restaurējot sajūtas, šķiet, ka ūdens tomēr varēja plūst arī ar ātrumu 5 cm/s. Bet tas ir stipri subjektīvi  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Eksperiments izskatās diezgan labi izdevies! Vai tas ir tikai kā test vai arī tiks regulāri izmantot vasaras sezonā?  ::

----------


## karloslv

Vedīsim uz vienu lauku māju, kur nav elektrības. Tur šobrīd stāv mucas uz paaugstinājuma, taču tajās ūdens sasilst tikai nomināli, jo uzreiz atdziest gaisā. Vakarā tur ir tikai tāds pavēss ezera temperatūras ūdens. Tāpēc ieliku sludinājumu par boileri - ja kāds zina, kur nevajadzīgu boileri dabūt, dodiet ziņu. Ja ne, paši kaut kā siltināsim mucu, kaut vai ar putām nopūtīsim. Putas gan ārējā vidē ātri sairst.

----------


## malacis

Stikls parastais vai stikla pakete?

----------


## karloslv

Stikls gan parastais. Interesanti, cik lieli zudumi tā dēļ varētu rasties? Pats stikls arī jau aiztur vismaz 10% no gaismas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Var sameklēt kādu, kas tās vara trubas piemetina pie vara plāksnes, aizsarggāze var būt slāpeklis, kas varam ir inerta gāze.  Tad vēl - tiem oriģinalajiem stikliem ir tāda īpasība, ka tie laiž cauri uz vienu pusi visu spektru( gandrīz) bet siltumu - infrasarkano atpakaļ nē.

Bija tādi dzelzs radiatori, kuri sastav no divam izpresētām plāksnēm.  Vēl ir jāapsver, kādu slitumneseju laist pa trubām un kā veidot kontūru ūdens sildīšanai.

----------


## karloslv

Kāda tur vēl argona vide, gāzes deglis, kusnis un alva. Es tā sapratu, ka Tu gribi man vara plāksni uzdāvināt?  :: 

Kāds tur kontūrs, ziemā tas pagaidām netiks lietots. Līdz ar to - ūdens no bidona iekšā un turpat atpakaļ. Viss vienkārši, dabiski un naturāli.

----------


## Raimonds1

ja nu pēkšņi uzrodas nepārvarama vēlme ar pieejamiem līdzekliem izspiest maksimālu lietderību.  Tad vēl vajag to īpašo stiklu. Un slāpeklis ir lētāks par argonu.

bet vispār, vajag tās tehno atkartot kaut vai low tech līmenī, jo ar  plāksnes radiatoru no dzelzs uz laukumu tas varbūt būs par 2/3 neefektīvāks, toties 30 reizes lētāks par vakuuma caurulēs ievietotiem pagriežamiem kolektoriem.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

njaa sitais projekts man patiik  :: 
atceros kad biju turcijaa- tur teju vai uz katra majas jumta tadi kolektori, pietam vairaaki un turpat arii udens mucas. un siltaa udens tur netruuka, protams tur arii saule daudz stipraak silda un gandriiz visu gadu. vispaar pasviedi labu ideju, varetu tadu vasarniicai uztaisiit lai arii nekurinot udens butu + - silts  ::

----------


## Imants

Varbūt noder redzesloka paplašināšanai.....
http://www.building.lv/readnews.php?news_id=98632

----------


## karloslv

Raksts labs. Vienīgi teikums "Piemēram, pati saules sekošanas ierīce vien izmaksā ap 20 000 eiro. " gan mani ļoti sasmīdināja. Pareizi jālasa: mēs par valsts naudu nopirkām iekārtu par 20 000 eiro, lai paspēlētos.

----------


## Raimonds1

vajadzetu atrast kādus desmit šitos un paskatīties, cik ūdens par cik var sasildit   tik siltumnesejs būtu jāmaina, jo dzelzs rūsē  :: 

toties izgatavošanas tehnoloģija ir vienkārša - 2 izpresētas un sametinātas plāksnes.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.sauleskolektors.lv/lv/

atradu šitādu

----------


## kakislv

uzskatu ka lietderiiigi izmantots laiks  ::

----------


## LED

Vai ir kādi jaunumi šajā projektā?

----------


## karloslv

Ir dabūts boileris. Citādi pagaidām nav jaunumu, bet nekas nav iznīcināts, gaida vasaru, brīvu dienu un iedvesmu.

----------


## Delfins

.. un sauli  :: 

PS: šodien tik sūdīga diena, ka pat hitech paneļi neko nedos  ::

----------


## defs

Amerikā būve saules elektrostaciju,kura no saules tiek sildīta truba,kurā iekšā cirkulēs šķidrums.Tālāk šis šķidrums /laikam eļļa bija/ atsevišķā siltummainī sildīs ūdeni,kas griezīs turbīnu ar ģeneratoru.Apmēram tāda ideja.Un trubas aizmugurē tiek uzstadīti pusapaļi spoguļi,kas koncentrēs saules starus no lielāka laukuma arī no aizmugures.Un diezgan krietna jauda viņiem tur sanāca.Vienīgi šāda iekārta vēl nevarēs nodrošinat elektrību naktī,bet arī tiek domats par siltuma uzkrāšanu.Amerikā elektrību ražo lielākoties akmeņogļu termoelektrostacijas,kas piesārņo gaisu,radot siltumnīcas efektu.Tā ir tada politika,ka tam tā esot jabūt...
 Bet galvenais ir ideja par parabolas spoguļiem.

----------


## Didzis

Tak domājiet reāli  ::  . Nu nekas tur Latvijas klimatiskajos apstākļos, uz ziemassvētkiem, nevārīsies  ::   ::   ::  . Pilns internets ar visādām konstrukcijām, bet vienmer vajag atcerēties, kādos platuma grādos mēs dzīvojam. Tas kas der Floridā neder Latvijā.  Spoguļu konstrukcijai ir viens liels trūkums- spoguļi vienmēr paliek netīri un zaudē savu efektivitāti. Sen jau ir idejas par spoguļu staciju Āfrikas tuksnesī, bet pietiek uznākt smilšu vētrai un visiem spoguļiem kirdik.

----------


## defs

Didzi,baltās apkopejas no Latvijas brauks un slaucīs   ::

----------


## Didzis

Pēc smilšu strūklas tur neko vairāk nenoslaucīs  ::  .

----------


## LED

Nu nau jau mums tik shavaki tie platuma grādi. Tas ir vienkārši attīstības līmenis. Vācijā piemēram katra otrā māja nokrauta ar paneļiem. Nesen nopirku žurnālu Eco driwe, kur bija vēja ģeneratoru skaits eiropas valstīs - mazāk kā Latvijā bija tikai Bulgārijā  ::  Kur noteikti ir vairāk saules kolektoru, kā latvijā. 

Kolektora būvē liels spēks ir vakuuma caurulēm. Te viens primitīvs tests: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_NOT2VZW6E

----------


## Raimonds1

jā gan
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_t ... tubes&aq=f

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_t ... ngine&aq=f

----------


## defs

Un tagad atliek domāt,kā no uzsildītās pudeles dabūt ārā elektrību  ::   ::

----------


## kabis

Vasarā ir doma izmēģināt darbībā līdzīgu saules kolektoru.
Jautājums foruma dalībniekiem, kurš cauruļu variants jūsuprāt ir labāks, A vai B?

----------


## defs

Man liekas,ka "A" variants,lai siltums celtos uz augšu bez papildus pretestības.Es saprotu,ka tiek novietots vertikāli.
 No otras puses "B" variants ir vieglāk izgatavojams.

----------


## karloslv

A variantu var salodēt no standarta vara 3-niekiem un vara caurules.

----------


## LED

Ja nemaldos, tad janajās vakuuma caurulēc, kā siltumnesējs tiek izmantots acetons, kas uzsilstot tvaika veidā paceļas līdz kolektoram, kur atdziest un notek lejā.

----------


## Gints_lv

Malači . var paskatīties http://hho.miga.lv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=87 .

----------


## zzz

> Malači . var paskatīties http://hho.miga.lv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=87 .


 Tur, kur cilveecinji aizgaaja murgos par hho utml - uzhasnah.

No otras puses - muljkji ir jaaslauc. Tur vesels forumchiks, kuraa vairums gatavi kandidaati, kam tirgot hho pwm regulaatorus un tamliidzgus kvazistacionaaros pipelizaatorus.

----------


## ansius

uzskrēju šim tam tvnet:

http://www.tvnet.lv/majas/projection/ar ... p?id=90668

----------


## Delfins

It kā labs.. bet cik tad šamā baros iekšā tos MWh...

----------


## defs

Tas pat nav svarīgi.Sliktākais ir tas,ka viņs dos iekšā visu Latvenergo tīklā,pelnīs naudu monopolistiem,kas nemaz neietekmēs elektrības cenu mums par labu. Vajag būvēt staciju un sastādīt konkurenci Latvenergo,lai kristu cena.Ja patērētājam parādīsies alternatīva,tad gan cena var kristies,tapat kā ar mobilajiem sakariem.

----------


## Raimonds1

vej kāds vakuuma aparāts
http://www.geocities.com/mistertippy/sc ... CEMFC.html

----------

